# Rally in Canterbury.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We have read a post on our hotmail that there is a rally being held at the Canterbury CA&CC in November. We have not been able to trace this thread or able to reply to it in the usual way. We are using the local library internet, it is so slow that it cannot work through the motorhomefacts site. Could someone put up a post confirming this meet as we shall be on this site all winter. Hope this makes sense. 

Steve & Ann ----- teensvan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

All the rallies and meets are displayed at the bottom of the front page of MHF...the Canterbury one in November is there with all of the others :roll:

Just scroll down to the bottom of the Front page...under the latest 30 posts, and click on the link....which I have added here to save a moment on that slow old library computer.

Canterbury meet Link <<< click here

When you get there you will find a link to the thread about it, which again I have added to save you looking :lol:

Link to thread about the Canterbury meet <<< click

mike


----------

